# Do all Router?



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm about to move into a new house which has a 2 stall detached garage. I'm in the planning phase so I can set up / build out everything I need to make this shop great, but also park a car in it (maybe two, eeesh!)

Part of this is a router table. I want to add it as an extension on my table saw (which I'll be building a new rolling cabinet base for). I have a Craftsman router now, but it's not a plunge router, and it's a little beat up. I'd also like a router that has enough oomph to plane large slabs like Nick Offerman does. Not sure mine has the power.

My question is, can someone please suggest a nice new router that may be able to fit the bill fo rme, but keeping the price low, maybe under $200 (obviously less is even better).

I may also be able to keep my existing router as the table router and the new one for detached jobs, though, table plates and lifts work better with real (read: non sears) routers I bet.

Just thinking out loud.

THanks everyone.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi there Jim I have the Hitachi 3 1/4 hp router and it is a beast, yet it's still easy to use hand held. I do almost 100% of my routing hand held. But I know that this guy is good in a table too. It comes with adjustments to do over the table, as opposed to taking it out.

I have flattened big slabs with it too.

It's also under 200 bucks, which might fit the bill for you

http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-M12V2-4-Horsepower-Variable-Collets/dp/B000GKC28W


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Milwaukee's fixed base routers are nice. If you want a plunger,
look at the Dewalt line. The parent company, B&D, holds the
patent on the through-the-column dust collection which is
a nice feature.

I plane slabs with an electric hand planer and winding sticks.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

1+ on Dewalt plunge routers. Velvety smooth plunge action. I have had the 618 for years and really like it. You can buy the combo kit, or the three base kit with the D-handle base.


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks you guys, thats all great information. I'm not really sure if I'll need it to plunge, but you never know.


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

So i'm looking on home depot and other sites now, what is more important for a big job, like planing a slab, HP, Amperage, RPM?


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

OK I have a couple I like.

Tell me what you think. The Dewalt is over budget by $40

http://www.dewalt.com/tools/woodworking-routers-dw618pkb.aspx

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-2-25-HP-Plunge-and-Fixed-Base-Router-Kit-1617EVSPK/100341666?cm_mmc=shopping-_-WhereToBuy-_-D25-_-100341666?srccode=cii_15050357&cpncode=32-37433182


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

If you're not certain you need a plunge router and if you're open to buy used you can find many deals. I was certain I wanted the fixed base 3.5hp Milwaukee and found one hardly used for $190. This is my router table only router as it's got the power and variable speed for spinning bit panel raising bits.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

There are multiple units that fit the bill. Your planned usage should determine how elaborate you go.if you are going to use 1 router for everything, then you also need a better product. In my previous shop i had 7 routers. I probably will again. Different sizes for different reasons. It's a me thing and I like using routers. In most cases, how you plan to use it should determine what you buy.


----------



## BillJ_Portland (Jan 17, 2014)

If you don't mind factory reconditioned tools, then CPO Outlets online is a great place to find deals on all sorts of brands, new and reconditioned.

http://www.cpooutlets.com/reconditioned-routers-and-trimmers/reconditioned-routers-and-trimmers,default,sc.html


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks Bill, my mane uses will be as a router table. I'm interested in getting into some slab work, but I'm definitely going to be making a maple bench, so I plan to use it just like the slabs to plane it down (my actual planer only does up to 13")

Also I did realize a plunge router may be useful for bowtie joints in slabs.


----------



## buildingmonkey (Mar 1, 2014)

I have the old model of Hitachi M12V and a couple of the M12vc, they are all great routers, they have variable speed, and do not lose power like a add on speed control. Soft start, just the nicest routers I have, and I have 2 PC's, 2 cman, a ryobi, etc.


----------



## ChipByrd (Feb 14, 2013)

I use this router as a hand held and have a second one in a table. This is a great price (but it is reconditioned): http://www.cpotools.com/factory-reconditioned-bosch-mrf23evs-rt-2-3-hp-fixed-base-router/bshrmrf23evs-rt,default,pd.html?start=10&cgid=bsh-recon-sale


----------



## dbmguy (Jan 31, 2014)

The router that ChipByrd shows in his reply looks good. I'm just now getting back into woodworking (After woodworking for 25-30 years, I sold off all my stuff about 2 years ago). I have to start back slowly; it takes quite a bit of money to replace the old equipment that I had accumulated over the years.

Recently, I spent $85 on a Craftsman 2 hp router (never owned one before) to table mount in the extension that I built for my table saw. I used the fixed base router. After reading some of the reviews (Sears online), I was somewhat concerned about how good the router was. Well, I've now had a chance to put it to some rather extensive use. I am quite surprised how well it performed (My old table mounted was a 3 hp Ryobi RE600). For $85, I'm happy. I do consider this an interim table router and future plans include acquiring a 3-3 1/4 hp router for mounting into a yet to be constructed free-standing router table/bench.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

You might also look at the Triton MOF001. It usually retails for a bit over $200, but they occasionally have rebates available.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I've really enjoyed my multiple base Bosch set: $199 at HD 
or
$189 at Amazon with free shipping .

Factory recon for $174


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Jim
I'm a bit of a router nut and have lots of them.I'm also a woodworking instructor.I've found that " D " handle routers give their users a lot of control,so I always recommend them for hand held routing. I have porter cable models and Bosch has gotten a lot of positive reviews here on Ljs. I know these routers do not give you the two for one price your looking for,but the "D"handle is worth the budget stretch. I also saw a dewalt router that offers 3 bases(one a "D" handle) for close to your budget,but I have no experience with Dewalt routers.

http://www.amazon.com/PORTER-CABLE-691-4-Horsepower-D-Handle-Collets/dp/B0000222VJ/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1394038090&sr=1-1&keywords=d+handle+routers

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-1618EVS-4-Horsepower-D-Handle-Variable-Speed/dp/B0000223GL/ref=sr_1_7?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1394038090&sr=1-7&keywords=d+handle+routers

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW618B3-Horsepower-Plunge-Fixed/dp/B0000CCXU3/ref=sr_1_8?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1394038090&sr=1-8&keywords=d+handle+routers


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I, too, like the D handle. I found a used on on eBay that I use with my Bosch. I actually have four bases for my one router: a fixed one for my router table, a fixed, a plunge, and a D handle.


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks a bunch a1Jim and Charles, great info. I will probably start with a Dewalt or Bosch (i have heard great things about both) and eventually get a d handle for it. I plan on using it to plane slabs down, so the D handle woul dbe great for that. I think new they are $50 so piecemealing it together might not be so bad.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I agree about D handle routers. Having the trigger right on the handle gives you instantaneous control. As for HP, don't pay much attention to claimed horsepower. Sears is the worst culprit in inflated HP claims, but everybody else is doing their best to catch up. Go by amperage, instead. All the big routers are 15 amp (true, there can be small variances due to efficiency of design, winding materials, etc-copper better than aluminum, for example), but amps are the real deal. Variable speed is definitely a plus, as slower speeds let you spin bigger bits.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Be sure to get variable speed. You don't need plunge for router table use. Higher amperage is a plus (more power). Topside conveniences are nice to have. Milwaukee, Bosch, PC, DW, Triton, Makita, Hitachi all get high marks…. even the new Craftsman routers are well regarded for value.


----------



## john111 (Dec 18, 2012)

I think that you should go for the plunge router. It can be used as a fixed and a plunge and you never know until you have one how many times you will want that plunger. I have a fixed craftsman router in the table and a Ryobi plunger. Both are not the best brands but for what I use them for they get the job done. The way I figure is if you are not using it everyday-all day these will do just fine. They have so far. Sure it would be nice to have a better model. Matter of fact I would it would be real nice but I haven't even got a 100.00 into both routers I have. (used from craigslist)


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

Great to hear about the D handles, and the Amps, I'll look into that.

I think I will get at least a model that has a plunge and fixed base. That way the D base will also be available. I too still have my old craftsman, it's fixed, so ill then have one of each

Also, forgot to mention, I dropped my craftsman, cracking the plastic plate. I have since made a new one, but the macro height adjust slips, and when I lock it, it moved about 1/16 inch. It's hilariously frustrating. It works though…


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a Bosch 1617EVS. I've had it for many years, they use to be the "hot" router to have, I don't know their rating today. I have been totally satisfied with it. I'm pretty sure any name brand today will be good, except maybe Porter Cable. I don't know how good they are since they are now owned by some other company.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I have the Bosch 1617 that you linked to, I bought mine off Amazon. I really like it, and it's a definite upgrade fomr my old Craftsman plunge and Ryobi fixed. I keep the fixed base mounted in my router table and it takes about 10 seconds to pop the motor out of one base and into the other. The fixed base also has a little screw that allows you to make fine height adjustments above the table, which makes multiple passes quick and easy. I see they also see a router table base for the Bosch at something like $50 if my memory serves me (no guarantees), but I haven't found a need for it. The only downside I've found is that you need to buy a adapter or replacement base to use standard bushings. I bought the clear base from PeachTree for maybe $20 at most, and that came with a centering pin, so I now use the standard PC type bushings.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

I used the Bosch 1617 kit for awhile and didn't like that's my own personal experience, I returned it and bought the Milwaukee 5616-24 kit which you can also get the D-handle addon for another $60-80 depending on where you get it. I use it all the time with the D-handle and A1jim is 100% correct it gives alot more control and make it much easier to use.

Again I'm not knocking the Bosch 1617 I know it's super popular and a lot of people love I'm just saying I am not one of them but I do like the Bosch Colt


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks guys, Ill check out the Milwaukee as well! The D handle sounds like it's a must have.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Nick, just curious what you didn't like about the Bosch? No reason to keep it if you don't like it. I have the Colt as well and I use that just as much, if not more.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-KM12VC-4-Horsepower-Variable-Collets/dp/B0002ZZWX8/ref=sr_1_1?s=power-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1394121507&sr=1-1

This is the M12VC with both fixed (for your table) and plunge bases. Has both 1/4 and 1/2" collets, full set of guide bushings, and right at your price point. Soft start, variable speed. About the most bang for the buck you can get for an 11amp router. Does not have a D handle option.


----------



## endgrainy (Mar 25, 2013)

I have the Bosch 1617EVSPK mentioned above. I find it does most of what I want. The fixed base stays in the router table, the plunge base I use for handheld work. My one complaint is that I've had some "stickiness" in the plunge mechanism, usually due to dust accumulation. Otherwise it has been reliable and easy to use. I like the edge guide accessory for handheld tasks.

After spending about a year with it, I'm considering upgrading to a plunge router with better dust collection and a handle for better control (i.e. Festool.) Luckily no close calls so far, but I have imagined what would happen if I lost control of a router that has the toggle power switch stuck in the "on" position. Eek!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have both the Dewalt 618 and the Bosch 1617. The Dewalt is in a class by itself, and the Bosch collects dust.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

Kaleb the swede, who knows might even be one of my javelacrit relatives, suggested the Hitachi M12v. My favorite too.

Why? with large cutters had the lowest flex, got a real sweet soft turn on.

Weakness. andjusting knob is breakable.

Still sweet.

Eric in Calgary


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

I've really enjoyed my multiple base Bosch set: $199 at HD 
or
$189 at Amazon with free shipping .

Factory recon for $174

----

great prices thanks!

Jim


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have two Bosch 1617evspk set ups. No complaints. Just finished making 6 raised panel doors. I slowed the router speed because of the big cutter.

And that was cutting hard maple.

Here is a pic. Ready for final sanding.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

The D-handle can certainly be an asset. Personally when doing edge work, I like that I can shift the CG to being on the work vs. just the edge with the weight of my hand/arm helping keep the base as perfectly flat as possible.


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey everyone, thank again for all the help. I'm starting to get some interest from friends for projects, and I may use this opportunity to buy a router with the proceeds.

one question. Does the Dewalt 2 1/4 hp router have an above table height adjustment system?

thanks


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

So I have had another person answer this question for me on Amazon. Here is his answer.

"No, it does not. I've found however that the fixed based router, which has an adjustment ring just below the motor, works well from under the table. I would like to note, in answering this question, that I've now had problems twice with a bearing wearing out rather quickly while mounted under the table. While replaceable, I think that this is a weakness"

So I went back to researching the Bosch, which does have this type of adjustment. So for almost $10 LESS, I can get the Bosch with a fixed, plunge and router table base than I could get a Dewalt with a fixed, a pliunge, and a D handle.



















EDITED FOR FREAKIN SMALL PICTURES:
the DEWALT DW618B3 is roughly $258

The Bosch 1617EVSPK along with it's RA1165 Under-Table Router Base come to $250.90

It may seem like I'm splitting hairs over $10, but if the Dewalt isn't really meant to be hung upside down (bearing issues?) and the Bosch obviously is (it has the base for it) this may sway my decision.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

The dewalt has the better plunge base, but the bosch motor is more reliable.

If you browse the forums and reviews, you'll find mention of a magnetic ring breaking on the 618. It happended to both of mine. The ring is related to the speed control. Either the 618 will rev up to full speed, or stop and not start again. Each has happened to my 618's.

If I was buying today, I'd get the bosch. The 1617 fits the 618 plunge base.
Also, FWIW, you don't really need the additional base for the bosch. You can keep the fixed base under the table and use the plunge base for hand routing.


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info NiteWalker. I think I'd really like the above table adjustability though.

the 1617 fits the 618 plunge? really?!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

The big three here in the uk seem to be Dewalt, Bosch and Makita . I have mostly Makita and a Dewalt half inch all three and the Dewalt I have fitted to a routerbase with a precision milled heavy aluminium plate. Have fun Hitachi is also good but not so poular here also Ryobi is a big no no here I don't quite know why. Alistair


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Getting a router with above table height adjustment still leaves you fiddling under the table for the height lock, and other functions….it's better than not having it, but it's only one function. I love having a full compliment of above table features like height adjustment, height lock, auto collet lock and a collet that protrudes above the table….those features allow topside operation of everything, including one handed topside bit changes, except the speed control, but precious few routers offer all of them….Triton comes to mind, Freud used to make two models…anyone know of others? My Milwaukee 5625 has topside height adjust and has gobs more power than my Freud FT1700, but the features of the FT1700 are so nice….it's in my router table most of the time.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

agreed-it is only one function. But for me, it is the one I care the most about. When I'm adjusting bit hight to a very precise height, it is way easier to adjust it from above and then I can reach down without looking to lock it up.


----------

